# 2 Peter 3:10



## cih1355 (Feb 21, 2004)

2 Peter 3:10 says, &quot;But the day of the Lord will come like a thief, in which the heavens will pass away with a roar and the elements will be destroyed with intense heat, and the earth and its works will be burned up.&quot;.

If this earth is destroyed when Jesus comes back, how can there be a millennial reign of Christ on this earth? How would premillennialists respond to 2 Peter 3:10?


----------



## pastorway (Feb 21, 2004)

Which Day of the Lord is this? There are many! Read the prophets. There were local days of the Lord, national days of the Lord, and the final Day of the Lord.

But can we prove that this final Day of the Lord is when Christ returns and not 1,000 after He has come?

Surely His coming is a Day of the Lord, great and terrible for the lost. But can we prove that the elements melting happens the moment He returns?

That is the whole debate between eschatological systems!

Phillip


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 21, 2004)

[quote:fb6cf395c4] But can we prove that this final Day of the Lord is when Christ returns and not 1,000 after He has come? [/quote:fb6cf395c4]


2 Peter 3 (NKJV)
3 knowing this first: that scoffers will come in the last days, walking according to their own lusts, 4 and saying, &quot;Where is the promise of His coming? For since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of creation.&quot;

Does this reference then refer to those who live at the end of the millennium before the world is consumed by fire? How can that be so if Christ is reigning already? Why would they doubt &quot;His coming&quot; if it already happened?


----------

